# BX-25 dies when accelerator applied



## memmons12 (Nov 20, 2017)

This issue just started. Tractor starts great and runs great idling but once you attempt to go forward or in reverse it dies. It will move as long as you don't try going past a crawl which makes me think fuel flow. Has anyone ever had this issue?

Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I have a BX2200. I've never had that issue. Have you checked your fuel filters and air intake filter? I have dealt with mice building a nest inside the air cleaner compartment on my truck.


----------



## rhino (Jan 9, 2017)

Does it shut down like turning the key off or does it slowly die out?


----------



## rhino (Jan 9, 2017)

Check the neutral safety switch under the seat. If the set switch is not pushed the tractor thinks no one is in the seat. So when you try to move tractor is shuts off. I replaced a lot of them. Also there might be some thing under the seat to keep the seat from hitting the switch button. Don't ask me way I didn't say this in my first post. It has been over 4 years since I worked on Kubota's. Had to set here and run the electrical system threw my head.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

memmons12 said:


> This issue just started. Tractor starts great and runs great idling but once you attempt to go forward or in reverse it dies. It will move as long as you don't try going past a crawl which makes me think fuel flow. Has anyone ever had this issue?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice.


when did you replace the fuel filter last? have you been adding lubricity products to the fuel?


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

also a plugged air filter will bog you down as well


----------



## memmons12 (Nov 20, 2017)

Thanks everyone!! Turned out it was the switch under the seat wasn't engaging and it was killing the engine. I wouldn't have figured that out without the help of the forum. Thanks agian


----------



## Oliver Orange (12 mo ago)

rhino said:


> Check the neutral safety switch under the seat. If the set switch is not pushed the tractor thinks no one is in the seat. So when you try to move tractor is shuts off. I replaced a lot of them. Also there might be some thing under the seat to keep the seat from hitting the switch button. Don't ask me way I didn't say this in my first post. It has been over 4 years since I worked on Kubota's. Had to set here and run the electrical system threw my head.


Thank you Rhino.....snow storm yesterday and ice had knocked off the neutral safety switch connection on my bx25d....saved me a ton of time Thanks


----------

